# What are your 3 best qualities?



## lonelyjew (Jan 20, 2010)

Physical or mental, or whatever, what 3 things do you guys think are your best aspects. 

For me, in order, they go

1. My morality(and the critical/philosophical thought that went into it)

2. My intellect

edit*
3. just thought of something else(the eyes were because I couldn't think of 3 things) - I'm a very understanding and forgiving person


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

1. My sense of humor
2. I am known for having occasional "glints" of wisdom
3. My hair.


----------



## wraith (Feb 22, 2010)

I can really only think of one right now: I'm good with dogs. That's the only thing I can honestly say I'm confident about


----------



## stars (Nov 20, 2009)

I question things (don't have a sheep mentality) 
I'm very loyal to those i care about 
I'm aware of my own flaws


----------



## xyzhousexyz (Jun 21, 2009)

1. Sense of humor
2. Charm
3. Intellect


----------



## NervousInDublin (Feb 19, 2010)

Pretty much same as last poster in diff order. 

Intellect
charm (when I have confidence)
sense of humour (when I have confidence)


----------



## Positive future (Feb 11, 2010)

1. Friendly
2. Intelligent
3. Creative


----------



## GojiraMadness (Jan 14, 2010)

phlegmatic personality
resourceful
humor


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

-I'm nice
-good sense of humor (I think)
-I'm different


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

Honesty 
Motivation
Loyalty


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

1 My talents
2 My sense of humor
3 My charm


----------



## brokensaint (Aug 27, 2009)

Um, I would say my general knowledge, sense of humor, and optimism.


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

1. Strong willpower
2. Creativity
3. Sense of humour


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

3-Qualities I was not born with but have honed:

1. sense of humor
2. loyalty
3. active listening

3-Qualities I believe are innate within me:

1. good skin
2. above average intelligence
3. high cheekbones

-posted on the cusp.


----------



## Badrelg27 (Apr 28, 2009)

1. I'm pretty creative, I play guitar and write most of the songs for my band and I also write and create videos for my blog (SHAMELESS PLUG: http://theaxegrinder.wordpress.com).

2. I'm pretty intelligent about things I have desire to learn about. Mostly music and movies, I have an encyclopedic knowledge of them.

3. I am an extremely nice and understanding person. I tend to forgive almost too easily sometimes, but no one would ever tell you I wasn't a generally nice guy.


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

1. Good listener
2. Sense of humor
3. Genuinely nice person


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

1. I see humour in basically everything.
2. I have an excellent sense of direction.
3. My butt is one of the best I've ever seen on a skinny white girl.


----------



## Hadron92 (Apr 17, 2009)

This was harder than I thought it would be:

1. I don't give up easily.

2. I literally wear rags, and I never spend more than 2 minutes a day looking in a mirror, but I still look alright. And btw - this is also _(probably_) the vainest thing that I've ever written about myself in my whole life, haha!

3. My general knowledge.

I still hate myself, though!:| (Well, I haven't listed any of my negatives...)


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

ok, thought this was body parts ... it is qualities... in that case I'd say

Loyalty
Honesty
Empathy


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

1. Resilience 
2. Creativity
3. Compassion


----------



## seastar (Mar 27, 2009)

1. My sense of style
2. I am just so darn nice
3. My sense of adventure


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

1. I study philosophy. I'm told I'm quite a creative thinker.
2. People have called me a natural athlete. I do enjoy all sorts of sports, except golf (painfully slow and uninspiring).
3. I don't judge people before I truly know them.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

1. I will do anything for the people I love, if I know it will help them. Anything.

2. I have a strong belief system.

3. I don't care about money. It's nice to have, but I don't care about what other people own or make.


----------



## Franky (Nov 15, 2008)

Gees this is tough...

- Competitive nature, which leads to determination to succeed
- Down-to-earth and relaxed view on life (except with social stuff)
- Honest and trustworthy

ah, that wasn't so hard.


----------



## DreamyDove (Dec 8, 2009)

I luh' ....
>>>>>my sexy attractiveness ..... 

>>>>> my interesting crazy funny innovative creative intellectual mind.......... 

>>>>>and my sweet empathetic compassionate-ness


;p


----------



## deadinside (Mar 16, 2010)

1.Analytic
2.Funny
3.Honesty


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

Nice
Sense of Humor
Positive attitude?


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

1. A lot of people like me because I am really nice, I see beauty in everyone and I never judge people. 

2. I like my sense of humor, I make myself laugh all the time.

3. I like my confidence and I really like who I am, I think that is an important thing in life.


----------



## somedayguy (Mar 17, 2010)

1. Healthy
2. Kind
3. Understanding


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

1. My Intelligence/reasoning skills
2. My Willpower
3. My willingness to change.

To the op: I wouldn't call morality a strength. In fact, I would call it a detriment, especially if we hold to is so much that it keeps us from taking chances in social/romantic situations. I'm trying to be a lot more amoral myself.


----------

